# Cómo construir antena wireles.



## transistonio (Ago 8, 2007)

Hola amigos como estan, tengo una duda muy grande, tengo la necesidad de contar con el servicio de internet, un amigo mio me dice que  me puede pasar internet desde su casa a la mía,pero el problema es que entre  las dos casas, hay un morrito(cerro) y no sabemos si se ueda  transmitir satisfactoriamente,la distancia entre punto y punto es de 700 metros.  

He estado  investigando en internet y no he podido encontrarauyuda satisfactoria,he encontrado  informaciónd e como construir antenas caseras pero no hay nada en concreto y no se entiende muy bien,agradeceria infinitamente la ayuda de alguien que me sepa coimprender y me ayude, .Quiero aprender mas y no tengo internet en mi casa,  mas que todo es por una situacion economica porque  por aca esmuy caro  el servicio de internet.feliz,emnte mi buen amif¡go  se dispuso a ayudarme ,pero dice que me haga una antena.

gracias,atte.transistonio


----------



## ciri (Ago 9, 2007)

No te quiero tirar la idea abajo, pero es difícil armar una antena y que funcione bien en un servicio AP-Cliente, (punto a punto)

Yo trabajo con antenas de ese tipo, son caras, pero por ahí te sirve de algo, te dejo el link del lugar:;
http://www.multiradio.com.ar/mall/lobby.asp?order=254687


----------



## eidtech (Ago 9, 2007)

checate la pagina de patula wifi... tal vez te sirva..

http://www.patulawifi.com/


----------



## Carlos Franchi (Sep 5, 2007)

Aca tenes otro link el cual luego te va a derivar a distintos sitios de antenas caseras
http://www.seguridadwireless.net


----------

